# POWDER....on Long Island



## kingslug (Feb 12, 2008)

Just shoveled my driveway and walk.....it's like confectionary sugar. It took me 10 minutes, could have blown it off with my leaf blower. Nice!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

That's what I skied earlier at Blue mountain but now it's changed over to mixed precip..lol


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2008)

Took my 2 1/2 hours to get from East Meadow to Bayridge.  I can't wait to get out and ski this shizzle.  Did the skills get a dump?  Sat trip, Slug?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 12, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Took my 2 1/2 hours to get from East Meadow to Bayridge.  I can't wait to get out and ski this shizzle.  Did the skills get a dump?  Sat trip, Slug?



I think the Catskills is getting mixed percip. I might be going to Whiteface this Sun,Mon. I think they are getting mostly snow. I work Saturdays, off Sun, Mon.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 12, 2008)

Just finished shoveling my driveway, it was good powder in NW New Jersey too, but now it has started to change over to sleet.  Then predicted to be freezing r*in later, Boo.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2008)

Well....now that that's over with.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Well....now that that's over with.



Yeah...tell me about it.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 13, 2008)

no need to shovel yesterday.  Plus the nice white coating of road salt I had from the weekend is completely gone from the Burban.  Less work for me!


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

It was beautiful snow.  Was.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha! shovel... in SNE? Just wait a little longer and the rain will take care of that.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Ha! shovel... in SNE? Just wait a little longer and the rain will take care of that.




its getting old exlpaining to my daughter why the snow always turns to rain.  I'm about to make up some horrificly scary story just so she'll stop asking/reminding me.


----------

